# Why did my newborn litter of rabbits die?????



## EmilyClick28 (Jun 5, 2016)

this morning my doe gave birth to 6 healthy kits. she pulled some fur and had them in the nest box and seemed to be doing good, and i had to leave for the day so i assumed they would be fine left alone. when i got back this evening and checked on them all of them were dead!!! it did get to 92 degrees here today.. but i didn't think heat would be a problem for such small kits since they need a lot of warmth. i don't see how they could've frozen because it was so warm here and she pulled plenty of fur, and none of their tummies looked very skinny so i don't think they starved. but is it possible maybe that they died from too much heat? the cage has a roof over it so plenty of shade but still it was pretty hot today. i would just like to know how these babies died so next time i can prevent that from happening again


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jun 6, 2016)

Sorry for your loss, heat can be hard on rabbits

I've tagged a few others to see what they think
@Samantha drawz @Bunnylady @promiseacres


----------



## samssimonsays (Jun 7, 2016)

Unfortunately, sometimes they just die... there is a good chance that the heat stressed them, remember they are newborns and not used to the heat. I always liked keeping mine in a controlled temperature to make sure they weren't too cold or too hot. There is also a chance that if they were damp, it could have caused them to chill as well.


----------



## secuono (Jun 7, 2016)

Heat will bake them alive. I used to remove most of the hay and fur on super hot days, because they would overheat. 
Did they look normal or flattened? Since it's also possible mom laid on them and smothered them.


----------



## EmilyClick28 (Jun 7, 2016)

really okay so it was probably the heat. thank you so much if i had known that i would've brought them inside for the day. and the top ones looked normal but the ones on the bottom did look a little flattened. well thank you very much for letting me know, next time i'll be sure to bring the nest box inside if it gets hot.


----------



## Bunnylady (Jun 7, 2016)

I have to go with heat stress as well; having lost adult rabbits at that temperature. Baby rabbits often will scatter in the nest box if they are too warm, but newborns, maybe not. Starvation takes about 3 days, so I think you can rule that out. Although I have had a few litters that just couldn't seem to regulate their own temperatures, that's still way too warm for hypothermia.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jun 7, 2016)

I would agree with all your earlier responses.
I put the 2L bottles of frozen water in with my rabbits if it hits 80degs. I run fans at 70-75degs. I use smaller 20oz. water bottles in the nest boxes. Not directly on them but close enough to be able to draw off the coolness. Imagine yourself sleeping in the ac with a blanket or comforter. Then imagine yourself sleeping with no ac in 90degs with a comforter or blanket.
If she pulled a lot of fur, that is basically how they were sleeping. Heat is not good for the bunnies. It is more of a struggle and more work to keep them alive in high heat than winter temps. It is all a learning experience, and good folks on here to help out.


----------

